# Plan on moving to Barcelona in summer 2012...need help!!



## Karlen87 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys!!! very excited to join this forum!!! My name is Karlen! I am Armenian, living in Boston, USA right now. My girlfriend, and I have decided to move to Spain for next summer around April or may, for about three months. If we like it, and can make a living. We plan on moving in for good! I am really excited, as I am a big fan of Spain. Basically what i need from you guys #1 is friendship! and some good useful
information for our trip to Barca. We are both 24 years old. I am already learning Spanish on the side slowly. She is ok at Spanish also. I would appreciate all, and any help from you guys! thank you so much ahead of time! I am going to have a lot of questions about work, living areas, social life, possible certificate degree programs, and also how i could start my own business type of thing, and the laws. thank you so much again!!! i will actively keep in touch! don't be strangers!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know very much about visas (I'm sure someone who does know will be along soon) but are you sure you can get the correct visas to enable you to work??? Also bare in mind there is high unemployment in Spain. But apart from that it is a beautiful place to live, so if visas are necessary, maybe just a holiday visa and just come and enjoy?????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know very much about visas (I'm sure someone who does know will be along soon) but are you sure you can get the correct visas to enable you to work??? Also bare in mind there is high unemployment in Spain. But apart from that it is a beautiful place to live, so if visas are necessary, maybe just a holiday visa and just come and enjoy?????
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't know about visas for an Armenian citizen either - but I do know that a USC can only stay for 90 days & can't work at all - & they need to apply from the US for a longer term resident/work visa before they come

it might be worth looking at this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/85851-how-get-spanish-student-visa-india-parts-i-ii.html for maybe coming as a student - it says from india, but the general advice & hoops to jump through hold true for most non-EU citizens


----------



## Karlen87 (Aug 4, 2011)

oh wow....I didn't think about the visa. Yes i would love any info on that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Karlen87 said:


> oh wow....I didn't think about the visa. Yes i would love any info on that.


contact your nearest Spanish embassy in the US - do you have US citizenship yourself?

if not you'd need to check with the Spanish embassy in Armenia


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

There's a Spanish consulate right in Boston, in the financial district if I remember properly.

Without the proper visa, you simply cannot legally do compensated work, no matter if you enter as a tourist and stay for only 90 days. These visas are quite hard to come by. 

Your best bet is to study in Spain. Please see the link about the applying for a visa in India thread for an extremely detailed (and amusing!) description of how to get your visa, once you are admitted to a Spanish school. 

Good luck!


----------



## Karlen87 (Aug 4, 2011)

halydia said:


> There's a Spanish consulate right in Boston, in the financial district if I remember properly.
> 
> Without the proper visa, you simply cannot legally do compensated work, no matter if you enter as a tourist and stay for only 90 days. These visas are quite hard to come by.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks a lot!! I'll check it out.


----------



## Karlen87 (Aug 4, 2011)

what school's would you guys recommend in the Barcelona area?? Thank you!


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

Karlen87 said:


> what school's would you guys recommend in the Barcelona area?? Thank you!



What sorts of schools are you looking for? If you clarify a little I'm sure I'll be able to help,


----------



## Karlen87 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well I was looking for like a Spanish learning course for the summer. I don't think I can afford a university yet. Thank u!


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

Karlen87 said:


> Well I was looking for like a Spanish learning course for the summer. I don't think I can afford a university yet. Thank u!


Sorry language schools I'm not so good on. I do know though that ESADE here in Barcelona runs some good courses - but not perhaps if you are on a tight budget. There are many, many langauge schools here - try perhaps taking a look at Barcelona Metropolitan?Your essential guide in English to living in and visiting Barcelona.
Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------

